# Prius Gen 3 (XW30) Transaxle (P140) motor(s) Info and Resources



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi all

Starting a thread to collect all available info on the 3rd Gen Prius transaxle in one place.
If you have any info, links, documents etc please post here.

Prius Gen 3 wikipedia page

Prius Gen 3 workshop manual, pdf 7595 pages, outline links to different areas/topics
OEM guide on how to check, remove and replace all parts of the car. No info on actual transaxle disassembly.

Oak Ridge National Laboratory Evaluation of Prius system. See attachment OakRidge_2010Prius.pdf
In depth analysis of electrical motor system, mainly focusing on mgr2. Testing of motor performance at various power levels.

Prius Gen 3 inverter control board for sale by EVBMW and support thread at openinverter forums.
This is by a wizard that you really want to be following. Youtube channel
Also watch him pushing 300 kW+ through a very similar, if not the same?, Yaris inverter. What got me interested in the Prius conversion.

Conversion thread by forum member jddcircuit from before the EVBMW control board was available. 
Had a vehicle running under mgr2 power, though thread has gone quite since 2011.
More progress was made on a sexier Toyota MR2 donor car, thread, gone cold again since 2015.

From my (noob) understanding of these resources the transaxle and inverter should be good for 100kW of power via both motors.
With the possibility to peak higher than this.
Limited by stock gearing to 42mph or 60kW at 113mph using only MGR2. My goal from here is to pick one of these up and try to overcome the gear speed limitations of MGR1 and its rpms. Ideally by altering the gears inside the unit or by locking one diff output and sending the other though some other transmission or the like before the wheels.

Again people with better understandings of this and resources do please post it here.

Thanks


----------



## dantheman77 (Aug 3, 2021)

electric_skids said:


> Hi all
> 
> Starting a thread to collect all available info on the 3rd Gen Prius transaxle in one place.
> If you have any info, links, documents etc please post here.
> ...


Thank you for taking your time to make this. This WSU professor on YouTube knows alot about the Prius transaxle and has displays with teardowns and how to put them back together! He made it like a puzzle for his students so they can take it apart and put it together again. He also has other videos for other electric, hybrid vehicles and even videos about gas car transmissions. I learned a lot from him https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtr07mdKhsUwVJjL8Kw_q5A


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

electric_skids said:


> Limited by stock gearing to 42mph or 60kW at 113mph using only MGR2. My goal from here is to pick one of these up and try to overcome the gear speed limitations of MGR1 and its rpms. Ideally by altering the gears inside the unit or by locking one diff output and sending the other though some other transmission or the like before the wheels.


Please don't try that. Locking one diff output stationary and using the other output will spin the internal gears of the differential unacceptably fast - they're not intended for that. If you want to feed the output to another (overdrive) gearbox - which I don't think would be a good idea - you should replace the differential internals with a spool.

The modification which is normally considered to increase the speed at which MG1 is usable in a Toyota Synergy hybrid system converted for EV-only use is to lock the power splitter gearset together (unused engine input and MG1 locked together).


----------



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

dantheman77 said:


> Thank you for taking your time to make this. This WSU professor on YouTube knows alot about the Prius transaxle and has displays with teardowns and how to put them back together! He made it like a puzzle for his students so they can take it apart and put it together again. He also has other videos for other electric, hybrid vehicles and even videos about gas car transmissions. I learned a lot from him https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtr07mdKhsUwVJjL8Kw_q5A


Thanks


----------



## electric_skids (Jul 15, 2019)

brian_ said:


> Please don't try that. Locking one diff output stationary and using the other output will spin the internal gears of the differential unacceptably fast - they're not intended for that. If you want to feed the output to another (overdrive) gearbox - which I don't think would be a good idea - you should replace the differential internals with a spool.
> 
> The modification which is normally considered to increase the speed at which MG1 is usable in a Toyota Synergy hybrid system converted for EV-only use is to lock the power splitter gearset together (unused engine input and MG1 locked together).


 Thanks, yes I meant locking the ICE engine input, then using the transaxle as the diff it is. But know I also know why not to use a single diff output


----------

